# Preparing feathers for fletching



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have gotten some turkey feathers and I want to make some fletchings.
So I need to know how to cut the quill of the feather so that they look nice and neat like the store bought feathers. Also I want to cut the feathers with scissors and not use a heat wire. 

Can this be done?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Depending on how many you are doing try this. Using a razor blade (Single sided) split the feather in half. They tend to have a ridge down the middle of the quill. You can finish them off by putting them in a fletching clamp and sanding them with a sanding block. They also cell stamp cutters where a blade is formed in the shape of the profile you are looking for and you get a more consistent profile cut then you would get with scissors. If you are particularly enterprising you could make a cutter out of an old band-saw blade by grinding a sharp edge on it and bending it to the desired shape.

Oh make sure you only use one wing left and right wings curl in different directions. You may also want to post in the traditional sections those fella's have a bit more experience in this arena.


----------



## milletro (Feb 5, 2008)

You need to grind the quill using a fixture to get a quality fletch. I've been making true barred (from turkey primaries) fletchings for a few years. Attached is a website address on how to get started.
worldwideweb.bowyersedge.com/feather.html


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

That is a good site. Now that I have some idea of how to make the fletching, I will see if I can make a jig and use my dremel tool to do the sanding.

Thanks.


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the stuff I use the grinder is expensive but very accurate the choppers are left or right wing not both
Don


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the information. I don't know how the equipment works but it looks like the two banana cuts might work for left and right wing feathers.


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes the banana is universal that being said I have chopped right wing feathers with a left wing chopper result was not too bad
Don


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

*RW or LW for RH shooters?*

so do you need to use right or left wings if you are a right handed shooter?? or does it even matter?
thanks


----------



## jgreg (Aug 3, 2006)

I am looking to the same but plan to make flu flus also
thanks


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

Left or right wing would only matter with your fletching jig
Don


----------

